# Rat sitting in corner of cage for long periods?



## anachronism200

I brought Harley and Quinn two weeks ago now, Quinn is incredibly outgoing and happy, whereas Harley has always been the shy one. Although today I noticed she'd been sitting in the same spot in her cage, tail hanging out for hours. She didn't even spook when I started stroking her tail and back through the bars, which normally would get her sniffing me quickly. She's refused treats, not even eating them when I've put them down in the cage for her. Up until yesterday, although the quieter of the two, she did seem fine otherwise. I managed to pick her up no problem, whereas normally she'd scatter around the cage for a little while and she's now cuddled up in my hood. Is she sick? I'm terribly worried about her.


----------



## gal5150

It's possible she is sick, it's also possible she spooked on something. Any other symptoms like porphyrin spray on bedding, etc. Is she grooming? Any changes in environment? My 5 year old daughter living with autism had a massive meltdown two days ago and both of my boys were somewhat as you describe your girl all yesterday. The more bold of the two has come somewhat back around today but my timid boy is still quite withdrawn and "frozen". That's why I'm asking about environmental changes.


----------



## RedFraggle

Lots of questions for you.....How does her coat look? Is her fur puffed up? How is she sat? Is she hunched or sitting normally? Either would signify that she's not feeling well. Is she eating and drinking and weeing and pooing and have you checked her over for an obvious injury?


----------



## anachronism200

Nothing has changed as far as I can tell, at least not since she started acting that way. I did buy them a ball type toy yesterday which I put in their cage last night? I caught her standing in her food bowl when I woke, and it looked like she was eating but now she's gone back to the same corner, freezing. :/ 
Thank you for your reply


----------



## anachronism200

Sorry didn't see the second post, her fur looks no different than it has been since I got her. She does seem to be sitting slightly hunched. From what I can tell when I hold her, there aren't any marks. She's moving around a little bit more - she just climbed to the top of her cage onto her hanging ladder, although now she's sitting up there hunched! Could the new toy have frightened her? She's never reacted to anything new in the cage before?


----------



## RedFraggle

I'd be inclined to get her checked over if you have a decent vet. They hunch when they're uncomfortable so she could be unwell or injured even though there's nothing obvious.


----------



## anachronism200

She's just been out and seemed to be her old self, climbing all over me. Yet once I put her in the cage she's frozen again? So worried


----------



## IOVERATS

It sounds like a trip to the vets would be in order, these are all signs of an illness. I can't tell what is wrong with her without actually seeing what she is like, so if you could upload a photo, then that would be good. But a vet would be a better option  Good luck and I hope everything is okay with your rattie, the change in behaviour from inside the cage to outside is a little strange so a visit to the vet could well be a good idea.

Good luck and I hope she gets better.


----------



## gal5150

A vet visit never hurts, better safe than sorry. Yes, the ball could have scared her. Take it out and see if that helps. My timid boy is not comfortable with changes in their cage if he's already feeling edgy. After the loud meltdown of my daughter I had placed a new box in the bottom of the cage and he didnt go to the bottom level other than for water ot food until I removed it. He also hunches when he's anxious.


----------



## anachronism200

Thank you all so much. I'll take the ball out and get her down the vets tomorrow. Here's hoping I'm just being an overprotective mummy!


----------

